# Does pva glue to the back of plastic laminate?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I want to glue some laminate to a set of curved cauls and don't
want to mess with contact cement. Will PVA stick?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

It doesn't work that well…..in my experience. Others might think it is great but for me it was not that good.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Use a melamine glue?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Or gorilla glue


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Why not contact cement?
It's the best for this application.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

IMHO, use the right adhesive for the job at hand, contact cement. For me, the water based kind is a waste of time and money. Use the solvent based, if you can find it anymore.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Contact cement.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't waste money on melamine glue. DAMHIKT


----------



## lorainedoherty (Nov 15, 2013)

Contact cement is best, but you should call some professional as they can advise you better.
_
Asian window screen Bethesda MD


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

PVA glue will work but you'll need to clamp thoroughly and long. Its advantage is that you can move the laminate around until it's where you want it. You could precut the laminate, which might be a real advantage.

Aerosol contact cement is really quite easy to use-masking might be the only time consumer.

Woodbum, I have used WB contact for over 20 years, buying it by the 5 gallons, and it is wonderful stuff. I'm sorry you had a bad experience with it, because it is equal to or superior to solvent based in every way I can think of: easier spreading, faster drying, 100% bond, longer shelf life.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

